
Conversation and Ideas - bcjordan
https://harj.posthaven.com/conversations-and-ideas
======
recursivedoubts
_> The best conversations make your ideas better and feel magical. The worst
conversations make all thoughts blurry and leave you pessimistic. _

But what about the conversations that make your ideas better and leave you
pessimistic?

Or is that uncommon for other people?

~~~
happytoexplain
Why would you become more pessimistic if a conversation enabled you to improve
your ideas?

~~~
oh_sigh
If you start with an overly optimistic view of reality and then are brought
back down to earth?

------
Harj
> _To improve the quality of your idea conversations be picky about who you
> discuss ideas with._

I’ve now mostly figured out the right balance for me to do this in real life.
Where I struggle is with conversations online. I think one reason HN has such
a high quality of conversations, compared with other forums, is most people
here are motivated by finding the truth behind ideas. Twitter, for example, is
at the opposite end. It feels like a firehose of conflicting motives coming at
me at once. The only solution I’ve found there is to stay logged out most of
the time. reply

------
alexashka
> The best conversations make your ideas better and feel magical. The worst
> conversations make all thoughts blurry and leave you pessimistic.

This will pass.

The author seems to have discovered how small and selfish a world most people
inhabit, how unconstrained by logical consistency or concern for what happens
to humanity as a whole, how trivial and reliant upon what others will think of
them.

Yes, that is most people, most of the time :)

Thankfully - a good conversation, a meeting of the minds, is just one of many
little joys life has to offer. I'd suggest finding joy in something that's
unrelated to human beings acting in a rational manner.

